# Installing patch for Sound-juicer



## winbsdman (Apr 3, 2009)

I am trying to apply a patch for sound-juicer. How would I go about installing this??

Thanks.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=130790


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

The easy way, of course. Add 'gio' to the 'USE_GSTREAMER' line in the port's Makefile. That's all it is.


----------

